
The Case for Free Online Books - jimsojim
http://from-a-to-remzi.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-case-for-free-online-books-fobs.html
======
devnonymous
Reminds me of Alan Downey's Green Tea Press effort:

    
    
      http://greenteapress.com/wp/
      http://greenteapress.com/manifesto.html
      http://greenteapress.com/easy.html
      http://greenteapress.com/free_books.html

